# Some Walmart facts i found interesting



## jw3s (Feb 12, 2010)

just a email i got today from my Uncle 



SOME FACTS ABOUT WAL-MART





Read all the way down to the bottom…

 Interesting Info about Wal-Mart

              1.  Americans spend $36,000,000 at Wal-Mart every hour of every day.

                2.  This works out to $20,928 profit every  minute!

                3. Wal-Mart will sell more from January

                        1 to St. Patrick's Day (March 17th) than

                        Target sells all year.

                4.  Wal-Mart is bigger than Home Depot

                          + Kroger + Target + Sears + Costco +

                          K-Mart combined.

                5.  Wal-Mart employs 1.6 million people

                          and is the largest private Employer,

                          and most speak English.

                 6.  Wal-Mart is the largest company in the

                          history of the World..

                7. Wal-Mart now sells more food than

                        Kroger & Safeway combined, and keep

                        in mind they did this in only 15 years.

                8.  During this same period, 31 Supermarket

                          Chains sought bankruptcy.

                9.  Wal-Mart now sells more food than any

                          other store in the world.

                10.  Wal-Mart has approx 3,900 stores in the

                              USA of which 1,906 are Super Centers;

                              this is 1,000 more than it had 5 Years ago.

                11.  This year 7.2 billion different purchasing

                              experiences will occur At a Wal-Mart store.

                              (Earth's population is approximately 6.5Billion.)

                12.  90% of all Americans live within 15 miles

                              of a Wal-Mart.

  You may think that I am complaining, but I am really laying the ground work for suggesting that MAYBE we should hire  the guys who run Wal-Mart to fix the economy because the idiots in Washington sure can't do it!


----------



## grampyskids (Feb 13, 2010)

My wife balances our budget every month. Thereby I nominate her for the Secretary of the Treasury (don't tell her I said this).


----------



## the iceman (Feb 13, 2010)

And still they don't get my business.


----------



## miamirick (Feb 13, 2010)

iceman why not?


----------



## garyt (Feb 13, 2010)

And most of the money goes to China, and the workers in this country who work for them receive no benefits like health insurance or pensions.


----------



## the iceman (Feb 13, 2010)

The very same reason I never shop at Kmart.

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/

You may call me an elitist if you so desire.


----------



## bustintires (Feb 13, 2010)

walmart is part of the problem


----------



## capt dan (Feb 13, 2010)

Amen to that! I wouldn't shop there if it was the last store within 50 miles!



And yes, Its a BIG part of the problem!


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Feb 13, 2010)

To quote my wife and I....Wal-Mart is the Devil.
I RARELY EVER GO THERE! 
Only when I need a Packer brisket. Only then.

Dave


----------



## smokey mo (Feb 13, 2010)

I was a member of a Union and had it shoved down my throat that I was NEVER to shop at Walmart because all they sell is "cr*p" from China and nothing from America.  After much reflecting on this it occured to me that I should look into the stores that were on the 'approved' list. Target-Fred Meyers-Safeway.  All of them sell 'cr*p' from other countries.  VERY LITTLE was made in our good ol' USofA.  I am as patiotic as any one else but when I hear people say they don't shop at an American Company that employs Americans it puzzles me.  I cant think which is worse, selling stuff made in other countries for very low prices or selling stuff made in other countries for HUGE profits.  At lease at Wally's a $5 tee shirt is $5.  Fred's will charge $20 or more for the same shirt.  I wont shop at Target due to thier attitude after 911, it has nothing to do with where they get their merchendise.  There is a whole section of our public that CANNOT afford the 'Higher End' stores. I hope you make up your own minds but if it were not for Walmart, imagine how many more people would be out of work completely. Think also on the GROUPS of companies that support the stores the suppliers; beer and soda distributors, plumbers, electricians, phone guys, parking lot sweeps, the countless contrators (both Union and non Union alike) that built the stores, the Old Man that has no strength to perform a regular job but he can give his smile and corney way of saying hello. They all thank Walmart for putting food on their table.  Walmart is us.  Like it or not.  It also helps people like me afford the meat and supplies to bless those around me with BBQ that I can give freely and not break my bank.  I can give WHOLE Thanksgiving Dinners to more famileis at my kids schools.  We have a small store owner in my town that complained that he was being put out of business because of Walmart.  What he didn't tell you is his prices were so high because he had to cover the cost of his annual trip to Hawaii.  I am the first to encourage anyone to start thier own business.  I know of countless small companies that still function with Walmart around, they learned to market themselves in different ways and fill in the cracks that WM cant get to.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 13, 2010)

We lost our manufacturing base due to our high cost of labor.  I'm not a fan of   Workers getting pennies per hour, but I also don't like paying so much for a truck because our wages are extremely high in some cases with respect to the job at hand.  I don't think a wm boycott will recapture our manufacturing base. At least the profits they make are largely going to American shareholders.

Keep in mind wm just sells the products the market (us) demands.  They are just the retailer not the manufacturer.

With that said, I don't shop there too much but it is becAuse of consistantly poor service not idealism.


----------



## flash (Feb 13, 2010)

Hear, Hear


----------



## gene111 (Feb 13, 2010)

I hate going to walmart so I send my wife LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## timleo (Feb 13, 2010)

I hate shopping at the WalMart because of two reasons;  the quality of some of the goods they sell is very low, and they hang the State Flag backwards near the front door. 

I try to avoid buying those items that I find to be of too low a quality, but once in a while one will sneak into my basket.  Then I start using it and I am once again reminded that I get what I pay for when I shop at WalMart.

I have discussed the backwards flag with the store greeter everytime I visit the WalMart near our house.  Each time they say they will tell the manager.  One time I spoke with the assistant manager and she told me she would speak to the manager.  The flags don't get fixed.  It irritates me immensely that so many people at the WalMArt don't know the proper way to hang a flag, and don't care.

Even though I hate shopping at the WalMart, I still do buy some items at the store.  They do employ a lot of Americans that are older, and a lot of Americans that would have a hard time getting a better job.  I think I have to support those Americans in my community that receive some independence because of a part-time job at WalMart...even though I hate WalMart itself.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 13, 2010)

After 40 years in the retail business, there's some things that we can change, many that we can't.  Success in retail is driven by consumer demand; nothing else.  That's why no one sells buggy whips anymore.  Profit is not a dirty word, either.  We get paid from one company and spend it at others.  And so the cycle continues.  If you remove the impulse spending and "I-want-it-itis" from your purchasing habits, budgeting properly, you can spend logically and thriftfully.  It's personal responsibility and discipline.  If everyone did this, retail would be in trouble, jeopardizing jobs and the economy.  So retailers exploit these weaknesses in consumer spending and profit from them.  Is that wrong?  We have to look at our own house before we throw stones at others.


----------



## vince (Feb 13, 2010)

I can't stand wal-mart, they put the small ma and pa groceries stores out of business, They sell junk for the most part. They don't pay people a fair wage for the profit they make . 

I think the world is worst off with WAL-MART in it. JMO


----------



## bill in mn (Feb 13, 2010)

The company I work for ( Medium size general contractor ) builds and remodels Wal-Mart stores as one of our customers.Were a union shop and each remodel has 2 superintendents 2 labors and 3-6 carpenters working and we are doing 3 re-fits now and hopefully we get to do the 4 were bidding on.We just hired another superintendent this week and will send him to Arkansas for the required s.w.e.e.p. training.I get the U S Postal accounts where we cover 5 states and hundreds of branches as a field superintendent.
There is good and bad about Wal-mart but in our town they employed 427 people that all get my respect for working. Starting wage here is $10.61and everyone's there by choice.One of the stores we did had a greeter with no arms, what a sweetheart she is and you just see her shine. My father in law found they were the only ones that would hire him and he needed a job,but passed away before he started.
Not everyone is a business owner but everyone is a consumer and your money goes farther at Wal-Mart.I think when Sears &Roebuck started their catalog store some of the same fears were there too.


----------



## daboys (Feb 13, 2010)

\I just have to laugh when people post cr_p like this. My wife has been with WM for 25 yrs. Her health ins and benefits (pention plan) have been great since day 1. Before you post something, make sure you get your facts straight. We had alot of "mom and pop" places go out of business here too. Was it because of WM? Nope, it was before they got here. HyVee, Target, Payless Cashway, etc came to town. So do we blame them? No, since WM came in yrs later, after the little guy closed up, I guess it is still their fault, right? I couldn't care less what others think or say. Just get it right. Ok, I'm done. I'll leave this site again. This place turned into a bashing site instead of a smoking site a while back and that's why I left. I do miss alot of the people here though. I'm gone.


----------



## jak757 (Feb 13, 2010)

Now THAT"S an idea!!!  Instead we have people who have never run anything successfully trying to fix what they broke (and continue to break daily).

If the government ran like a business, we'd be better off I do believe!

My comments are not in support of WM, just about my belief that the Gov't needs to operate more business like, and stop spending money we don't have.


----------



## hogwart (Feb 13, 2010)

http://wakeupwalmart.com/facts/

Not saying I'm totally against WM, they are a company and companies are all about profit.
I just don't think it would hurt them that much to give their employees a better quality of life, in the form of slightly higher wages or lower cost insurance.
And the Anti-Union videos they play at the new hire training are quite ridiculous.


----------



## meatball (Feb 13, 2010)

What's wrong with a guy EARNING a trip to Hawaii for all the hard work he puts into running a business? Don't forget, he also has to lease or pay a mortgage on his property, pay his utilities, licenses, taxes, pay his employees and supply them with benefits and pay a higher cost to all of his distributors than Wal-mart has to pay and, thus, his items cost more. But at least you're not lining the pockets of the wrong kind of people. Trust me, Wal-mart has plenty of lobbyists in Washington doing all the things you guys are complaining about. They will never get a dollar from my wallet.


----------



## garyt (Feb 13, 2010)

http://wakeupwalmart.com/facts/


----------



## azrocker (Feb 13, 2010)

Don't shop there only because of the rude people in the automotive dept. This was true in Arizona and remains true in Oklahoma. Thanks Bob in Edmond for reminding me how much I hate going there. Have not been back since your rude remark.


----------



## mtrhdltd (Feb 13, 2010)

My personal boycott began several years ago when i saw "the high cost of low prices" a documentary about walmart. I Didn't agree with the way they treated their employees. I hear its better now but still don't care. I think Sam Walton was a business genius but is probably spinning in his grave now.


----------



## q dawg (Feb 13, 2010)

When I was growing up in the Chicago suburbs...there was a ma and pa grocery store every 10-15 square blocks...they all thrived....I know we bought from them all the time....the fore runner of todays' convinience stores......but guess who put them out of business.....larger chain stores like Kroger....Jewel....Dominicks and all the other larger chain grocery stores.....and of course the larger chain convenience stores that every town has.....so the cycle keeps on repeating itself and if you can't adapt like hardware stores have managed to do like Ace ,True Value and etc by banding together to increase their purchasing power and therefore offer products at competitive prices against the likes of Home Depot and Lowes then they have no good business option but to go out of business....sad as it may seem !!!

Wasn't Wal Mart the one in the news a couple weeks ago about them having to lay off quite a few thousand employees ???

As in the words of "Larry the Cable Guy"...if you don't like Wal Mart...then just DON'T SHOP THERE!!!

Q Dawg


----------



## dick bullard (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm not a Walmart lover or a hater....but....ANYONE can send out a list and say that it is a list of facts.....who says these are really facts...everyone should know you can't believe everything you read...so with that said....what are we to believe...has anyone researched these so called facts ???  

                           Rick


----------



## hemi (Feb 13, 2010)

I , like most of you am a grown man.  I don't have my own business.
I DO have a family to support.  Love Walmart or Hate it, The bottom line is 
STILL the bottom line. They are within sight of my back porch. They got the ONLY packers around these parts.  I really don't like it there because of the fact I don't like crowds.  Still, I got a wife and 3 rottweilers to keep up.  and the bottom line is ,after all, the bottom line..

Hemi..


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 13, 2010)

Wal-Mart, or Super Wal-Mart in my case is what it is.  Its the closes grocery store, and for canned goods, some produce, and household goods its cheap.

Their meat blows unless you like enhanced pork, etc.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     I dont buy meat @ Super Wal mart.


----------

